# just don&#039;t understand



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

I just don't understand it. Im in the Glenwood Mt.Ida area conditions seem right. Red buds,dandelion,may apples are all up. Soil is damp.I find places that look like they should be everywhere but nothing. Over the past 3 or 4 years I have found 6 sports they have had 2 to 10 morels. And 1 that had about 40 but only 1 of those spots have produced more then one year and it only had 3 the first year and two the year after that. I'm originally from Iowa and as a kid we found tons of em. I just cant figure em out.


----------



## faith (Jan 9, 2013)

For me personally the last few years just haven't been that great. Maybe someone with some weather knowledge can comment but in my opinion it might have something to do with the major ice storm we had about 4 yrs ago. It just hasn't been the same since. We also haven't had the moisture needed to produce them for more than a week or so. I'd be interested in other peoples opinions


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

If your hunting the Mountains it mat be to cold of soil Temp.You mat try the bottom area!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm looking along rivers n creeks. There's not much hard wood on the mountains around here.


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

Concentrate on areas that have ash trees, particularly any area recently damaged by windstorms. Don't overlook sycamore trees or cottonwoods that have been damaged. Never pass by a dying elm either. I've seen a number of areas in the Ouachita River bottoms that contain ash while I'm fishing the walleye run and always wanted to get back that way when the morels are up. I seldom hear of people finding very many in the Oauchita Mts however. Good luck and let us know when you do find them!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info. That's what I've been doing it's just not real successful I find a few only found two last year and they where all the way up in eureka springs. Even my spots up in that area didn't do good last year. Does anyone have an opinion on why their not very plentiful in my part of the state? ( ouachita mountains,Glenwood hot springs,mt.Ida area) thanks for any input!


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

My opinion is that the soil is too acid. Most of the best morel areas have limestone/sandstone beadrock which mainly produces basic or neutral soils. However, I have harvested morels in parts of Wisconsin that have acidic soils with igneous rock bases. I seldom hear of people finding lots of morels in the Oauchitas which are mainly metamorphic to igneous type rock bases, but the Ozarks have a lot of morels. I have found a few morels in the Ouachitas around Little Rock but, so far, they have been few and far between. Hopefully you can prove me wrong.


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

BTW few people in Arkansas had a lot of good luck last year because of the sudden onset of warm weather. My first find last year was 10 days earlier than I had ever found them before in AR. So far this year I have looked little but found none and a friend of mine who looked a lot in SE AR found none in the last two days. I'll be back out there soon however.


----------



## wanda15038 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello group! I am in the Ozarks but have never hunted for these little gems but would love to. If you are in this area, I'd sure love to hook up with ya to learn. I am about 10 miles north of Ozark, Franklin County, Arkansas.

Thank you!


----------



## super picker (Mar 13, 2013)

Pretty sure they are there. as far as I know ash trees are the key. dead elms if you can find them. check on MorelHunters.com on the arkansas board there is a guy named Jerry that has posted many times, read his post back as far as they go and you will gleen some helpful info. I know in his area they are hard to come by and getting him to take you would be just about impossible. But his popst have good habitat and tree info.


----------



## super picker (Mar 13, 2013)

http://morelhunters.com/forum/arkansas-message-board

I would recomend you join the site and if your serious about finding some read all of his topics.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

I've been checking my spots pretty hard. Just think it's still too cold. May apples are just coming up in some others they are up good . Not sure but I'm guessing Jerry Ludwig is Jerry l on the other site. Im not a member but been watching they site as well. Stopped at one of my spots and met a old guy who lives next to the river he told me he finds quite a few. Good news cause I only found three and that was three years ago but I keep looking anyway. Can't wait till the temps come up next week. Im making a trip on the weekend of the 5th just not sure where yet


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry about some of my words bring wrong. Im on my" smart phone" some times it put the words it thinks is right. Lol


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks Superpicker, Glassman, Jerry Ludwig and Jerry L are the same person. Where abouts are you? I might be able to give you some clues as to when you might expect to find them, especially since I just started finding them today in SE ARK. What river are you talking about? Remember, every year is different. I make spectacular finds some years and then search the area forever (it seems) the next year and find nothing (probably because the tree that had a symbiotic relationship with the morel mycillium is no longer alive). That means I need to search my butt off to find another spot that might have the right conditiotions. good luck1


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

Glassman, I reviewed the posts and see that you are around Mt. Ida. I love going walleye fishing up the Ouachita R. Please let me know if you find morels in that area. I seldom find reports for the Ouachtas. Good Luck. Jerry Ludwig


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

I have found them on the ouachita and the caddo but not last year . Can I ask did you find those on the river?


----------



## jerry ludwig (Oct 17, 2012)

I did not find them along the Mississippi or other rivers in that county. However I have occasionally spoken to people that found them while turkey hunting within the levees of the Mississippi. River bottoms with damp soils offer good habitat for ash, cottonwood, elm and sycamore trees, all reported hosts to morels. Saturated soils do not provide good habitat for morels though. One of my best finds was next to cottonwoods that had their tops twisted off by a tornado along the Ark R. Be sure to search around any recently damaged or blown over cottonwood tree.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for all your info Jerry. Looked for two hours after work still nothing. If you get over this way sometime maybe we could get together and I'll show you what I'm looking in and get your advice.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Has anyone tried or had any luck on the saline river around I30? Looks like a good area just never stopped and looked.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Well been getting rain off and on for about 36 hours now with temps in the low 70s so im hitting the woods soon as my wife and kids get out of bed. Sure hoping this did the trick for this area. Good luck y'all!


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Glassman are you a flint knapper named Jamie?


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Sapworm no im not who your thinking


----------

